# What is the most $$$ you've laid down for a Habanos single?



## Keydet (Dec 31, 1999)

Just wondering how much we havanaphiles have shelled out for a Habanos. Being one on a budget, I try to search out for the cheapest price, but I'd have to say that the most I've paid for a Habanos is actualy for a box of Montecristo A's which I paid $16 a stick for. What's your most expensive Habanos?


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Here ya go...Partagas 155th Anniversary Lusitania -- from the UK -- $78!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

27$canadian for a punch double corona.smoked it and immediatly got sick for about 3 days...always have this in the back of my mind when shopping,have never gotten another.
derrek


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

I wonder where the 155th Partagas came from???? I laid down $23.50 each for 2 Monte "A" for my fathers birthday. That was least I could do for taking quarters from his change jar for the entire summer of 5th grade (Big Macs were 75 cents).


----------



## SteveK (Jan 1, 2000)

I payed close to 35$ for a Cohiba Esplendido in Korea (three years old supposedly). I personally did not think it was worth it, but it was probably bad luck.


----------



## BJ (Jan 1, 2000)

Well lets see.......in germany I bought a Montecristo #2 which was I think about 35 DM and then split that in half for the US exchange rate. $17.50 US? 

BJ


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Single cigar...$100 for two HdM LE Particulares..close second...$43.50 for a Tobadoa(sp?) Salomon



Hey, I've never tried one of those before. ;-)


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Not exactly sure but I purchased a dozen sticks at 
Davidoff's London and it was between $200 and $250.


----------



## LuckiLeo (Jan 1, 2000)

$37 for an esplendido... but thats typical uk prices


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

No comment.

I am what I am.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Im with sgoselin. No comment either LOL


http://www.habanossa.com/imagewww/unicos.gif


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Dittos!
I'll be too imbarrased to say! (specially when later I bought the same ones for a 1/3 of that price!


----------



## SteveK (Jan 1, 2000)

That bad, huh?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have this personal rule: I don't pay more than US$20 for a cigar anywhere, anytime. There are too many great smokes out there (both ISOMs and other lands) for under that figure. If I'm going overseas to an expensive (in terms of cigars) country like the UK...I take my own supply with me.

Flipflop


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Do you have any idea how hard it is to pass up an offer for a box of Davidoff #1s in the original box from 1987? I hate to admit it, but for me, its really damn hard LOL


http://www.habanossa.com/imagewww/unicos.gif


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Hey poker...I think you need help! LOL


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

Poker,

I was recently gifted a Davidoff panatela about 7-7.5" long and a ring guage a little smaller than a lancero. The band is a light cream color. Can you tell me what vitola that is?

... rjs


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

sure sounds like a Davidoff No.1 (7.5x38)






http://www.habanossa.com/imagewww/unicos.gif


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Nice gift!


----------



## robnsue (Jan 1, 2000)

I paid $27 for a Cohiba Siglo IV in Tiajuana. My first cuban and worth every penny. :> However I do not shell out that kind of $ for em anymore! LOL


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I would say around $72.00 ($24.00 each) for 3 Limited Partagas's shiped. Had to have a few.;-)

OnePyroTec


----------



## apostle23 (Jan 1, 2000)

Paid $30 US for a CAO Extreme Torpedo, was told that the torp was on very short supply and this particular one was aged. Got it at a cigar shop from the owner's private stash. Not a habano, but the most expensive single smoke I've ever bought. Felt pretty bad about that one.

Apostle.
"You Never Know."


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

>Paid $30 US for a CAO 
>Extreme Torpedo, was told that 
>the torp was on very 
>short supply and this particular 
>one was aged. Got 
>it at a cigar shop 
>from the owner's private stash. 
> Not a habano, but 
>the most expensive single smoke 
>I've ever bought. Felt 
>pretty bad about that one. 
>
>
>Apostle. 
>"You Never Know." 

You should only feel bad if the cigar was crap.

Now the guys I saw paying $40.00 to $60.00 for an OPUS a few years back, THEY should feel bad for being that dumb!

OnePyroTec


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2001)

Maan, just read down through the posts, I'm getting ripped off!!! 

It's tough being a newbie!

*grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: Identifying some singles...*


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

$0 for my one any only Bolivar...... Did cost me a mailbox tho..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow old thread okay I'll bite.
A few hundred dollars for some 80's 90's Davidorffs, Most recently some Grand Reserva's at a buck twenty five a pop.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A lot...

How on earth do these old threads get resurrected?


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Love the old threads - it's like a time machine.

I am probably $ 100 on monte milli jar - I am guessing at the singles price


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> A lot...
> 
> How on earth do these old threads get resurrected?


I was wondering the same when I saw it and read through it the first.

As for the topic, a little over $400 a couple months ago on a pretty rare cigar.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh, a Club Stogie topic revisited....(some will have no idea what Club Stogie is...)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ahh, a Club Stogie topic revisited....(some will have no idea what Club Stogie is...)


Oh, I don't know....club stogie predates my joining but lots of references to figure it out.

Single Havana... Not sure how many dollars but paid around $30 euros each for a couple last year.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

50+ for some 1970s partagas perfecto, 1987 ERDM grande espana, etc


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

The highest price a paid so far was 31.80$ for a Cohiba Behike 56 which is the actual price if you buy them in Cuba (Bought it 3 days ago while on vacation over there) then a paid 23$ for a Cohiba Esplendido (again this is a Cuban price as of this week)


----------

